# What are your goals for the holidays?



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know about you, but during Thanksgiving and Christmas, my family has a huge gathering together of a homemade dinner, holiday music, decorations, and tons of socializing. It's quite hectic.

Everyone socializes except me, so my goal is to start a conversation with a family member I'm not close to (Even though I see them every gathering). My other goal would to be to work on my awkward "light pat on the back" hug I do when someone brings me in for a big hug when they just arrive or are about to leave the party.

What are your goals for the holidays?


----------



## LifeHelper (Nov 5, 2013)

Since I am Canadian,
My Thanksgiving has already passed. I spent time with family and I got to eat food in the process. I didn't eat alot of Turkey this year, for some reason. My goal for Christmas is basically to be grateful for the things I have, and that presents are not important during Christmas anymore. It is about family.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

LifeHelper said:


> Since I am Canadian,
> My Thanksgiving has already passed. I spent time with family and I got to eat food in the process. I didn't eat alot of Turkey this year, for some reason. My goal for Christmas is basically to be grateful for the things I have, and that presents are not important during Christmas anymore. It is about family.


I agree. Christmas really is about family. I've also noticed that as I get older, holidays become the few days of the year that my entire family gathers together. Gratefulness is a good goal to have.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Avoid traffic as much as possible, and try not to get fat on baked holiday goods.

My parents have a small get together at their house, but I have no problem opening up around my family. They're the few people I feel completely comfortable around.


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

My goal is not be as quiet and "head down"y as i have been that past couple of years. I feel way better than ever compared to when my SA started too so I have high hopes  but you never know


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

sabre5 said:


> My goal is not be as quiet and "head down"y as i have been that past couple of years. I feel way better than ever compared to when my SA started too so I have high hopes  but you never know


I can relate! I've been feeling better too and am looking forward to the holiday dinners to improve my social skills. Good luck!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

cmed said:


> Avoid traffic as much as possible, and try not to get fat on baked holiday goods.
> 
> My parents have a small get together at their house, but I have no problem opening up around my family. They're the few people I feel completely comfortable around.


It's great you have close family that you can feel relaxed around. I think it's important for people with SAD to be close to their family, because generally, it's easier for people to feel ok around people they grew up with, rather than strangers at school or work. I can't imagine life, not even feeling close to family. It seems it'd be so lonely.

I can communicate well with my mom, grandmother, and boyfriend, but I still feel like I have to walk on egg shells talking to my cousins, that are my age and my aunt and uncle.


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

This year I want to be more positive and cheerful for the holidays. I want to focus on the good things and try to push my anxiety to the side. The crowded stores usually get the best of me this time of the year but I'm going to try and no let the crowds get to me.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

KeepItQuiet said:


> This year I want to be more positive and cheerful for the holidays. I want to focus on the good things and try to push my anxiety to the side. The crowded stores usually get the best of me this time of the year but I'm going to try and no let the crowds get to me.


Ya, I don't like crowded stores either. They make me nervous. There's too many people and too much going on. I tend to go to stores way before the holidays to avoid that. Kudos to you though for wanting to face and overcome it.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Like you guys have said, try to avoid the big crowds. I got caught up in last-minute holiday shopping in one of the huge malls here last year, and that was...not pleasant. Plus, that segues into my next goal, which is...don't wait until the last minute to do holiday shopping.

Hoping to bunker down and put in some good work at my job before the year ends, as well. Paychecks, no greater gift!


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

I love the holidays! We usually have a huge family gathering. Similar to you, I usually tend to be the one who just sits back and listens to every one else talking. This Thanksgiving I will try to talk to strangers and help do the serving. Good luck with your goals!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanksgiving is going to be more like a mission than something enjoyable. I have to drive 3 hours up to my mom's house, and then drive back that night because I have to be at work at 1am.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't have anything going on. Probably just stay home and play games.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

KeepItQuiet said:


> This year I want to be more positive and cheerful for the holidays. I want to focus on the good things and try to push my anxiety to the side. The crowded stores usually get the best of me this time of the year but I'm going to try and no let the crowds get to me.


Christmas shoppers are crazy over here! I try my best to avoid the busiest times.

My goals are to try not to waste the days I have off from work, to see all of my family and friends and generally try to chill out the best I can and enjoy it.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Not to have an emotional meltdown.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Not care what people think. Avoid overeating. avoid spending too much on unnecessary items. Put up xmas decorations. Buy gifts for family and friends.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Show up and visit. I used to love the holidays because it didn't extend further than cousins, aunts, uncles, etc, but since people have been growing up and marrying off we've had a lot of new people showing up. Some of them seem pretty stiff towards us.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

We'll with thanksgiving coming up, I hope to start socializing with everyone and not worry about how many members there are going to be and not getting nervous when people call my name to go and try to start a conversation with me. This post is going to be on my mind on the day of thanksgiving so it's going to be a nice reminder.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Find a job and a new place to stay.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I am going to try to reconnect with someone whom I used to really admire. After he graduated, I stopped hearing from him. I sent him one email since then, but he never responded. I always assumed that he didn't want to talk to me anymore, so I have been afraid of chatting with him when I see him online.

I am going to try chatting with him next time I see him online. Perhaps it isn't what I am assuming, maybe I overreacted and perhaps he just forgot to respond to my email. If I don't get any response, I'll take the hint and stop bothering, but I think maybe I am misjudging him.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

To survive. What else is there left to do?


----------

